# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Արմենչիկը՝ ՀՀ վաստակավոր արտիստ

## Հայկօ

Սկանդալային թեմա բացեմ: ՍՍ-ի որոշմամբ Արմենչիկն էսօրվանից դարձել ա իմ ու քո հանրապետության վաստակավոր արտիստ, ու սա լրիվ լուրջ ա: Մի տեսակ չեմ զարմանում, մանավանդ երբ հիշում եմ, Վալերի Օսիպյանն էլ պլակատ բռնող աղջիկներին ծեծելու ու ջրելու համար պարգևատրվել ա հայրենիքին մատուցած ծառայությունների համար առաջին աստիճանի մեդալով, իսկ գեներալ Մանվելը մի քանի ամիս առաջ Անդրանիկ Օզանյանին անձամբ պարգևատրեց «սպարապետ Վազգեն Սարգսյանի» շքանշանով», բայց դե մեկ ա՝ մեջս մի սահուն ու աննշմար կասկած կա, որ ինչ-որ տեղ ինչ-որ բան խիստ հետույքային ա: Քննարկե՞նք:

----------

Chuk (22.09.2015), Mephistopheles (21.09.2015), Norton (23.09.2015), Rammstein (22.09.2015), Sambitbaba (22.09.2015), Ռուֆուս (21.09.2015), Տրիբուն (21.09.2015)

----------


## Արէա

Վաստակավոր արտիստն ի՞նչ ա, Հայկ ջան։ Ո՞նց են որոշում ում տան, ո՞վ ա որոշում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մշակույթի նախարար դեռ չեն նշանակե՞լ: Տարօրինակ ա  :Think:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վաստակավոր արտիստն ի՞նչ ա, Հայկ ջան։ Ո՞նց են որոշում ում տան, ո՞վ ա որոշում։


Ժյուրիով .... անդամներն են կոմպոզիտոր Սերժը, աշխարհահռչակ տենոր Գալուստ Սահակյանը, սոպրանո Հերմինե Նաղդալյանը, երաժշտական քննադատ Տարոն Մարգարյանը, DJ Մուկը, դիրիժոր Սաշիկը ....

----------

boooooooom (24.09.2015), John (22.09.2015), Norton (23.09.2015), Rammstein (22.09.2015), Smokie (08.10.2015), Tiger29 (21.09.2015), V!k (23.09.2015), VisTolog (24.09.2015), Yevuk (24.09.2015), Արէա (21.09.2015), Հայկօ (21.09.2015), Ուլուանա (22.09.2015), Ռուֆուս (21.09.2015), Վահե-91 (21.09.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

Թաթայից, Ալլա Լևոնյանից ի՞նչ պակաս տղա ա:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Քիս մի ջասթ քիս մի ինձ հետ դու մնա մնա։

----------


## Արէա

> Ժյուրիով .... անդամներն են կոմպոզիտոր Սերժը, աշխարհահռչակ տենոր Գալուստ Սահակյանը, սոպրանո Հերմինե Նաղդալյանը, երաժշտական քննադատ Տարոն Մարգարյանը, DJ Մուկը, դիրիժոր Սաշիկը ....


Բա էլ ո՞ւր ենք զարմանում  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թաթայից, Ալլա Լևոնյանից ի՞նչ պակաս տղա ա:


Կամ Ձախ Հարութից .. .

----------


## Mephistopheles

Վերջապես էս տղին գնահատեցին... իրա արժանի տեղը գտավ մեր մշակույթի մեջ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

Կարծեմ հաջորդը թաթուլն ա...

----------

VisTolog (24.09.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բա էլ ո՞ւր ենք զարմանում




Մի հատ պարգևատրողի դեմքին նայի էլի, մշակույթ ու ինտելեկտ ա ճառագում: Արվեստի մեծ գիտակ կլինի: Ո՞նց կարելի ա զարմանալ իրա որոշման վրա:

----------

Chuk (22.09.2015), Mr. Annoying (21.09.2015), Արէա (21.09.2015)

----------


## Վահե-91

Ամենավատն էն ա, որ արմենչիկը Հայաստանում չի ապրում  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ամենավատն էն ա, որ արմենչիկը Հայաստանում չի ապրում


Էդ վատ չի, լավ ա  :Jpit:  Թե չէ ամեն ամիս լեփ լեցուն դահլիճներով մենահամերգներ էր տալու

----------

Sambitbaba (22.09.2015), VisTolog (24.09.2015), Աթեիստ (21.09.2015), Մուշու (22.09.2015), Ուլուանա (22.09.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս



----------

Smokie (08.10.2015), VisTolog (24.09.2015), Աթեիստ (22.09.2015), Ուլուանա (24.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Էս սարքածս նկարը էսօր լավ ֆռում էր ՖԲ-ով, ասեցի ստեղ էլ դնեմ: Իհարկե ստեղ մի օր ուշացամով ա: ՖԲ հոսքին չհետևողներին տեղեկացնեմ, որ ՀՀ անկախության 24-րդ ամյակին մարդիկ ավելի շատ տարածում էին Google-ի դուդլը՝ նվիրված անկախության 24 ամյակին, որը երևում էր միայն հայաստանցիներին ու էնքան էլ լավ չէր սարքած, ու Արմենչիկի՝ ՀՀ վաստակավոր արտիստ դառնալու սերժիկի որոշումը:

----------

Malxas (23.09.2015), Rammstein (23.09.2015), Smokie (08.10.2015), Հայկօ (23.09.2015), Շինարար (23.09.2015), Ուլուանա (24.09.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

Եթե գուգլ.ամ էի դնում, ինձ էլ էր երևում: Մի քիչ էդ դուդլը տարածելու դեմ աղմուկը չհասկացա, մարդիկ ուրախացել էին, իրանց շոյված էին զգացել, ի՞նչ վատ ա: Նենց չի,որ աշխարհով մեկ եսիմինչ ուշադրության ենք արժանանում, էդ դուդլն էլ ոտներիս չի: Մանրուք էր, բայց շատերին հաճելի: Եթե մեկը մի բանից լավ ա զգում, ու դ ինձ կամ որևէ մեկին չի վնասում, ի՞նչ վատ բան կար: Սնոբիզմից տրաքում եմ:

----------


## Շինարար

Ի պատիվ իմ իդեալական շրջապատի՝ ասեմ, որ իմ լրահոսում տենց դժգոհողներ չկային, ուղղակի ընկերներիս որոշ մեկնաբանություններից եմ հասկացել, որ սնոբները «սնապարծների» դեմ արշավ են սկսել:

----------


## Norton

Ընդհանրապես վաստակավոր արտիստի իմաստը չեմ հասկանում, թող ոչ մեկին էլ չտան, մենակ պոստսովետի նավթալին երկրներումա էս պարգևը մնացել երևի։

----------

boooooooom (24.09.2015), Chuk (23.09.2015), Շինարար (23.09.2015), Ուլուանա (24.09.2015), Տրիբուն (23.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե գուգլ.ամ էի դնում, ինձ էլ էր երևում: Մի քիչ էդ դուդլը տարածելու դեմ աղմուկը չհասկացա, մարդիկ ուրախացել էին, իրանց շոյված էին զգացել, ի՞նչ վատ ա: Նենց չի,որ աշխարհով մեկ եսիմինչ ուշադրության ենք արժանանում, էդ դուդլն էլ ոտներիս չի: Մանրուք էր, բայց շատերին հաճելի: Եթե մեկը մի բանից լավ ա զգում, ու դ ինձ կամ որևէ մեկին չի վնասում, ի՞նչ վատ բան կար: Սնոբիզմից տրաքում եմ:


Շին, ինձ էլ էր հաճելի։ Ու նույնիսկ էն պարագայում, որ գիտեմ, որ էդ մեր նկատմամբ առանձնահատուկ վերաբերմունք չի, ու նույնիսկ որ գիտեմ, որ էդ մենակ հայաստանցիներն են տեսնում, մյուսներն անհաղորդ են։ Ու մեկ ա, հավես ա, կայֆ ա, հաճելի ա։ Դրա համար էլ երբ որ տեսա Սամվել Մարտիրոսյանի պատին, լայքեցի, ուրախացա, տակի քոմմենթներից մեկին, որը բացասական երանգով էր արձագանքեցի ու ուզում էի առաջ անցնել, էդ էջը փակված համարելով, եթե մի քանի ժամ անց դա չդառնար «հոգեխանգարմունքի» թեմա։ Մեկ էլ տեսնում ես, որ սաղ լրահոսումդ Անկախության օրվա շնորհավորանքների փոխարեն էդ ա, քո ունեցած նվաճումների փոխարեն էդ ա, ամեն ինչի փոխարեն էդ ա։ Տպավորություն էր, որ էս 24 տարում մեր միակ ձեռքբերումն էն ա, որ Գուգլը դուդլ ա սարքել։ Անհատական որևէ մեկի դեմ բան չունեմ։ Ամեն մեկին՝ առանձին-առանձին հասկանում եմ. մարդն ուրախացել ա, որ մեծն գուգլը մեր մասին գիտի, բայց համընդհանուր էդ մթնոլորտը նյարդայնացնում էր։ Հասկանում ես, որ էս 24 տարում մի բան սխալ ա գնացել, եթե մեր հիմնական ուրախությունն էդ դուդլն ա։ Հասկանում ես, որ մի բան սխալ ա, որ նախագահի պաշտոն զբաղեցնողը շարունակում ա վաստակավորի կոչում տալու պրակտիկան, հերիք չի շարունակում ա, դեռ տալիս ա նենց մարդու, ով այո, մեծ լսարան ունի, բայց ժողովրդին կրթելու կամ արժեքավոր հետք թողնելու ներուժ չունի։ Ու էդ մրցանակն  էլ դառնում ա երկրորդ ամենակարևոր թեման։ Դրա համար էլ էդ ընդհանուր մթնոլորտը «ծաղրող» էս դուդլը սարքել ու ակամա նպաստել եմ ասածդ արշավին։ Ու չեմ փոշմանում, եթե կուզես, ինձ էլ սնոբ համարիր։

----------

Շինարար (23.09.2015), Ուլուանա (24.09.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

Արտ, սկսեմ նրանից, որ սաղս էլ մի քիչ սնոբիզմ ունենք ակումբցիքով  :Jpit:  Էս որ ոչ մեկ չնեղանա, կամ սաղ նեղանան: 

Քո սարքած ծաղրանկարը շատ լավն էր ու տեղին: Էդ համատարած դուդլերից նյարդայնանալդ էլ եմ հասկանում. ինձ մոտ համատարած չէր: Բայց հա, ապո ջան, խի տե՞նց չի: Ցավոք սրտի՝ էդ օրը օրը ամենատեսանելի ձեռքբերումը վիրտուալում գոնե գուգլի մեզ նկատելն էր: Համ էլ շեյր անելու համար հարմար բան էր, մենք տենց ենք, օրը մի բան գտնում ենք, ազգովի շեյր ենք անում, մի կողմից ներվ ա սղոցում, մյուս կողմից էլ միայնակ չենք աշխարհում: Ներազգային էսքան շատ խնդիրներ ունեցող հասարակություններին բնորոշ բան ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց հա, ապո ջան, խի տե՞նց չի:


Չէ, տենց չի:
Որտև չնայած միլիոնավոր խնդիրներին ունենք տեսանելի ու կարևոր ձեռքբերումներ:
- Հենց անկախման փաստը
- Արցախի պատերազմի էդ փուլում փայլուն հաղթանակն ու հողերի ազատագրումը
- Խարխլված տնտեսություն ունենալով ամեն դեպքում ոտքի կանգնելը (իհարկե՝ դեռ լիքը առաջ գնալու տեղ կա)
- Լավ սերունդի առաջ գալը (սաղ որ մի կողմ դնենք, SOAD-ի համերգին մասնակիցները, էլեկտրիկ երևանի մասնակիցները էդ էն ցույց տալիս)
- Անկախ, բայց փոքր ու բավական աղքատ պետությունում ամեն դեպքում լավ սպորտսմենների, լավ արտիստների, գիտնականների, մտավորականների կայացումը
- և այլն:

----------


## Շինարար

> Չէ, տենց չի:
> Որտև չնայած միլիոնավոր խնդիրներին ունենք տեսանելի ու կարևոր ձեռքբերումներ:
> - Հենց անկախման փաստը
> - Արցախի պատերազմի էդ փուլում փայլուն հաղթանակն ու հողերի ազատագրումը
> - Խարխլված տնտեսություն ունենալով ամեն դեպքում ոտքի կանգնելը (իհարկե՝ դեռ լիքը առաջ գնալու տեղ կա)
> - Լավ սերունդի առաջ գալը (սաղ որ մի կողմ դնենք, SOAD-ի համերգին մասնակիցները, էլեկտրիկ երևանի մասնակիցները էդ էն ցույց տալիս)
> - Անկախ, բայց փոքր ու բավական աղքատ պետությունում ամեն դեպքում լավ սպորտսմենների, լավ արտիստների, գիտնականների, մտավորականների կայացումը
> - և այլն:


Արտ, Արցախի պատերազմում հաղթանակից  20 տարի ա անցել: Խոսքը էսօրվա մասին ա, շեյր ենք անում մի բան, որը էսօր ա տեսանելի դարձել, ու դա էդ լոգոն էր, լավ էլի: Մեկ լոգոն էր, մեկ էլ Արմենչիկը, էդ օրը ուրիշ նորություն չկար: Թողտոն լիներ, Արցախի հաղթանակի մեծարում լիներ, էդ թեման օդում լիներ, մարդիկ էլ շրջանառեին:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Վաստակաշատը հայտարարություն ա տվել...




> եu Արմեն Հաբեդի Գոնդրաչյանս, «Արմենչիկ» բեմական անվամբ, տրված ինձ իմ ժողովրդի կողմից կարիերայիս հենց սկզբում, ցանկանում եմ սրտանց շնորհակալություն հայտնել իմ ժողովրդին, ՀՀ կառավարությանը եւ նախագահին, Հայաստանի Հանրապետության բարձրագույն կոչման արժանացնելու համար- վաստակավոր արտիստ փոփ-երաժշտության ոլորտում: 
> Այն ցույց է տալիս իրենց սերն ու գնահատանքը այն ամենի համար ինչ որ ես արել եմ կյանքիս 35 տարիների և 20 տարվա ստեղծագործական գործունեության ընթացքում, ինչպես նաեւ իմ բարեգործական գործունեության համար, հատկապես առ իմ հայրենիք, երեխաներ, ծերեր' առ իմ ժողովորդ: Ես սիրում եմ իմ ժողովրդին' բոլորին միասնաբար և յուրաքանչյուրին առանձին առանձին, նույնիսկ նրանց, ովքեր քննադատում են ինձ ամենայն ոգեւորությամբ, ես սիրում եմ ձեզ, անկախ ձեր կարծիքից, որը դրդում է ինձ ավելի շատ աշխատել և անել ավելին: #ՍերըՀաղթահարումԷԱտելությունը 
> Օգտվելով այս եզակի հնարավորությունից, ուզում եմ հրավիրել բոլորիդ իմ առաջիկա համերգին Հոկտեմբերի 9-ին "Microsoft" թատրոնում, Լոս Անջելեսում, որի տոմսերը գրեթե սպառված են : Շնորհակալություն
> 
> Արմենչիկ


Ասում ա, հրավիրում եմ համերգին, որի տոմսերը գրեթե սպառված են: Վայ գեդինը մտնես, դու հա  :LOL:

----------

boooooooom (24.09.2015), Chuk (23.09.2015), Smokie (08.10.2015), Հայկօ (23.09.2015), Ուլուանա (24.09.2015), Տրիբուն (23.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վաստակաշատը հայտարարություն ա տվել...
> 
> 
> 
> Ասում ա, հրավիրում եմ համերգին, որի տոմսերը գրեթե սպառված են: Վայ գեդինը մտնես, դու հա


Սաղ հեչ, հեշթեգը  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (23.09.2015), Ռուֆուս (23.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հեսա հետ են վերցնելու կոչումը:  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սաղ հեչ, հեշթեգը


Էտ էլ հեչ, բա ազգանունը  ...

----------

Chuk (23.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էտ էլ հեչ, բա ազգանունը  ...


Մարդ տենց ազգանուն պիտի ունենա, որ Արմենչիկ ներկայանա:
Իսկ ամենատխուրն էն ա, որ ընկերներիս մեջ էրկու հոգի իրան լայքած ունեն: Աչքիս անֆռենդ անեմ իրանց  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Մարդ տենց ազգանուն պիտի ունենա, որ Արմենչիկ ներկայանա:
> Իսկ ամենատխուրն էն ա, որ ընկերներիս մեջ էրկու հոգի իրան լայքած ունեն: Աչքիս անֆռենդ անեմ իրանց


Ես հինգ ընկեր ունեի, որից չորսը սփյուռքահայ կամ գլենդելահայ: Մեկին ջնջեցի:

Աչքիս վաստակաշատն իրոք համահայկական արժեք ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

Ինչքան ապշեցուցիչ ա, որ Արմենչիկին կարող են վաստակավոր արտիստ սարքել, նույնքան ապշեցուցիչ ա, որ կարելի ա մեկին ընկերների ցանկից հանել զուտ նրա համար, որ ինքը Արմենչիկին սիրում ա: Դեռ մի կողմ թողնենք, որ կարող ա լայքել ա, որ ինֆորմացիա ստանա: Ենթադրենք սիրում ա՝ ձեզ ինչո՞վ ա էդ խանգարում  :Think:

----------

John (26.09.2015), Գալաթեա (24.09.2015), Հայկօ (24.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչքան ապշեցուցիչ ա, որ Արմենչիկին կարող են վաստակավոր արտիստ սարքել, նույնքան ապշեցուցիչ ա, որ կարելի ա մեկին ընկերների ցանկից հանել զուտ նրա համար, որ ինքը Արմենչիկին սիրում ա: Դեռ մի կողմ թողնենք, որ կարող ա լայքել ա, որ ինֆորմացիա ստանա: Ենթադրենք սիրում ա՝ ձեզ ինչո՞վ ա էդ խանգարում


Ես կատակ էի անում  :Jpit:  Չէ հա, Արմենչիկ սիրելու համար չեմ ջնջի, բայց այ հոմոֆոբիայի համար կջնջեմ:

----------

Chuk (24.09.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես կատակ էի անում  Չէ հա, Արմենչիկ սիրելու համար չեմ ջնջի, բայց այ հոմոֆոբիայի համար կջնջեմ:


Հա, տենց ես էլ կարող ա արմենչիկաֆոբիայի համար ջնջեմ  :Jpit:  Չնայած ես իրականում չեմ ջնջում երբեք, եթե բացահայտ ֆեյք պրոֆիլ չի:

----------


## arazaz

․․․․․․․․․

----------

